# 1974 shaker scoop



## gto74 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 1973 pont ventura that I want to change the hood and scoop to a 1974 gto. I have the complete scoop and hood. I have a 400 sbc in the car. When i went to install the scoop it would not fit on the carb (650 holly) and it is off center to the hood My question is. Do I need to change the intake, or is there some piece that fits on the carb that offsets the scoop I am new to this so any help would be appreciated 

Thanks 
Don


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well.... Shaker scoops fit Pontiac motors for one, a SBC is going to have the carb in a different location just because of the completely different archetecture of the motor. Also never meant to sit on a Holley carb. You've got a custom setup and it's going to take creativity to get it to work and not look cobbled up. Take good measurements and make it work. :cheers


BTW, there are many different shaker setups, you might want to keep your reletively rare OEM GTO shaker alone and use a more common T/A one. They vary year to year.

also, don't take the easy way out and bondo it to the hood.


----------

